

Caterina Fake's Pinwheel might have to change its name - wgx
http://techcrunch.com/2012/07/25/pinweel-vs-pinwheel-caterina-fake/

======
grabeh
A cursory search of the USPTO's trade mark registry by Pinwheel would have
revealed the pre-existing registration for Pinweel.

~~~
jobu
Seriously? Maybe I'm a bit naive, but I never would have searched for pinweel
if I was planning to launch as pinwheel (spelled correctly), and I had the
domain name.

~~~
grabeh
A search for 'Pinwheel' returns 'Pinweel' - so it appears to cover homophones
not just identical spellings.

I would always suggest doing a quick search on at least the trade mark
registry in the territory where you are based when you are considering a new
name. Only takes a very short while...

<http://www.uspto.gov/trademarks/index.jsp>

